# work from home opportunity



## Walliams (18 Jan 2007)

I am looking for a genuine work from home opportunity if indeed such a thing exists.I would be grateful for any advice from anybody out there


----------



## sabrina (18 Jan 2007)

I have worked from home for past year with Avon Cosmetics as a area manager.  Is that something you would be interested in?


----------



## Walliams (18 Jan 2007)

Thanks but im afraid id never pass myself off as an avon lady


----------



## Barley (18 Jan 2007)

Walliams said:


> Thanks but im afraid id never pass myself off as an avon lady


----------



## polo9n (18 Jan 2007)

most of the working from home job would be similar to the AVon or catalgoue based business..(can't remember their name)

and theres a business which they claimed "u can make money by posting ltr to their client..at the end u have to pay them a register fee which the whole thing turn out to be a scam/misleading...bewarre of them


----------



## sabrina (18 Jan 2007)

I would like to make a few points as to what makes Avon Cosmetics stand out from the rest.  I, myself have tried 'most of the other so called direct selling businesses' and yes they were all disasters.  Avon is totaly different because:

1. You do not pay a start up fee (ever)
2. You are supplied all your books/stationery etc free of charge each month
3. You do not pay for returned goods (ever)
4. You do not pay for deliveries (ever)
5. Avon founded the 'direct selling association' and are very proud of it
6. All items can be returned within 90 days of purchase, weather its been used, half used etc this includes underwear.  No other retail shop or direct selling company can or has beat this guarantee!!!

Most people are waiting for 'the catch' when i am talking about Avon... but there is none!

Walliams.... so it's not you cup of tea   you would be suprised how any men are managers and not reps (there are a few) Managers recruit etc not door to door sales!  Good luck with your job hunt!


----------



## Oilean Beag (18 Jan 2007)

To the best of my knowledge most places where you can procure a genuine work from home arrangement usually come about when you work in-office for a period & then the possibility of remote work comes about. 

In my current position most of my work is email based therefore I can work from home if I wish. This was not the basis of my position but came about after time. 

Save for freelance/ consulting work , for example writing, there would not be out there in the line of pure 'work from home ' opportunities.


----------



## Walliams (18 Jan 2007)

thanks everyone for your help


----------



## Bnage (23 Jan 2007)

You could always buy wholesale stock and sell it on ebay? There are a lot of people doing this but there is money to be made.


----------



## blueshoes (23 Jan 2007)

Im quite interested in this ebay thing.

Ive been thinking about it for a while now. Ive lots of stuff i could sell on ebay, which i know i could get some money for.

Does anyone know how it works etc? like how much do ebay take of you? And do you have to have money on your credit card all the time?

I only have a small limit of €500  

Thanks, Blueshoes.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jan 2007)

blueshoes said:


> Does anyone know how it works etc? like how much do ebay take of you?


Have you tried reading the _eBay _guides for sellers?


----------



## Johnny1 (23 Jan 2007)

Bnage said:


> You could always buy wholesale stock and sell it on ebay? There are a lot of people doing this but there is money to be made.


 Where do you get this wholesale stock? there are a lot of dropshippers and wholesalers on the internet if you check their prices they are dearer than shop prices people buying on ebay want bargains you would want to buy a product very cheap to sell it on ebay to attract buyers.


----------



## Bnage (24 Jan 2007)

Johnny1 said:


> Where do you get this wholesale stock? there are a lot of dropshippers and wholesalers on the internet if you check their prices they are dearer than shop prices people buying on ebay want bargains you would want to buy a product very cheap to sell it on ebay to attract buyers.


 
You can buy wholesale lots on ebay, sometimes for very cheap. Also try ebid.net which is even cheaper. I have bought jewellery on there before and sold it for 5 x what I paid. ebid is a much smaller community than ebay.

Be careful if you are buying clothing as most of the 'designer' clothing on ebay is fake. I have been stung many a time. If an item seems too cheap to be true then dont bother with it.

There are plenty of wholesale sites available on the web who will sell you pallets of electrical goods or clothing etc.

I once survived (mortgage food etc) for 2 months selling brewerania on ebay so it is possible. Just make sure you post immediatly, package well, have a paypal account and list professionaly.


----------



## Johnny1 (25 Jan 2007)

Thank's for the info Bnage.


----------



## Figment (26 Jan 2007)

You dont state what your skills are?
We will be looking for a marketing person in the next 2-3 months and the choice will be there to work at home or in the office. However they would be needed about 4 days a month for client meetings.


----------

